# Texas Twister Drag Racing Point Series 1/28/07!!



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

You read it RIGHT!!!! Houston is Hosting Thanks To SAMDRL/San Antonio the HAMDRL's Point race of the SEASON!!!

JANUARY 28th , 2007!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

We need to get the word out guys. This is our chance to forever change racing in Houston and its good for everyone along the way. Thanks to SAMDRL we can do something thats never been done in Houston before. Lets do this!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re-write the books!!!!!*

I love making history!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Biffster- post over on ******** too. Never know, might get a few from over there.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Someone also needs to post this up on RC Drags too - lots of people from both SA, DAL, and HOU will be looking there too.

PD2


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Help!*



PD2 said:


> Someone also needs to post this up on RC Drags too - lots of people from both SA, DAL, and HOU will be looking there too.
> 
> PD2


Hey guys,
I am not having success posting the flyer to either ******** or RC Drags. Biggie, can you 'get er done' for me? Thanks.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am not having success posting the flyer to either ******** or RC Drags. Biggie, can you 'get er done' for me? Thanks.
> //AC//


I cant either. The file is too big.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Dang, do I need to tell you guys how to do EVERYthing?? lol Host it somewhere and size becomes irrelevant. use the


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks, Mongo*



mongo88 said:


> Dang, do I need to tell you guys how to do EVERYthing?? lol Host it somewhere and size becomes irrelevant. use the tags to post anywhere after that. I use the heck out of [URL="http://www.photobucket.com/"]www.photobucket.com[/URL], and its free. Just has to be in .bmp or .jpeg format I believe. Then you can link the picture to pretty much any website from there.[/QUOTE]
> Dang, that's slick! I always wondered what that "img" thingy was for. :walkingsm
> Thanks for teaching an old dog a new trick. Flyer is posted to ******** and RC Drags.
> //AC//


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

No problem.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mongo. Us old guys arnt very computer savvy. 

Are we looking at bracket racing only?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Good thing too.*

Glad yall got it done. I did print out a color flyer and had 10 copies made. Randy's has one hanging on there front window. I will get some to AC and go from there.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My guess, Bracket and Extreme*



Gary said:


> Thanks Mongo. Us old guys arnt very computer savvy.
> 
> Are we looking at bracket racing only?


Bracket for the offset start; Extreme for the heads up start. Those two classes at minimum should work for this event. That ensures plenty of elimination action for the crowds. If we have the turnout I suspect we may have, I feel we should run a B-side in both classes-just to give the spectating crowd more of a show.

Any additional classes will depend on who shows up with what for cars. Also depends on what the track surface will hold. 
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Bracket for the offset start; Extreme for the heads up start. Those two classes at minimum should work for this event. That ensures plenty of elimination action for the crowds. If we have the turnout I suspect we may have, I feel we should run a B-side in both classes-just to give the spectating crowd more of a show.
> 
> Any additional classes will depend on who shows up with what for cars. Also depends on what the track surface will hold.
> //AC//


Hi AC! I just got off the phone with Bigmax and we talked about a few things. before that though, whats a "B" side?

We were talking about bending the rules a little so we can have some heads up racing for cars like some of us have. This doesnt have to be a points or trophy class, maybe just for promotion and bragging rights. Kinda like a break out class. For those who are interested we can look at our times after a few practice runs and establish a break out limit???

Whatcha think?


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: B-side and Break Out*



Gary said:


> Hi AC! I just got off the phone with Bigmax and we talked about a few things. before that though, whats a "B" side?
> 
> We were talking about bending the rules a little so we can have some heads up racing for cars like some of us have. This doesnt have to be a points or trophy class, maybe just for promotion and bragging rights. Kinda like a break out class. For those who are interested we can look at our times after a few practice runs and establish a break out limit???
> 
> Whatcha think?


B-side ladder is where first round losers go to race. This gives them an additional opportunity to race and win.

Floating Index? I'll defer to Slash on that. He knows best what he needs and when he needs it to set an index class into the timing computer.
//AC//


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

*2 Weeks Away for the TX. Twister*

Maybe I'll bring the direct drive rail to H-Town.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Huh?*

Now don't go threatening everybody with those words, Nitro. You ain't gotta be like that!

Yeah, Bracket and Extreme will be the operative classes with the latter being iffy (dependant on whether or not the track surface will hold them!) We'll play that one by ear, but they will be there. I still need to hear what our choices are as far as traction compound. Anybody know if VHT will be allowed?

A heads-up battle royale will be tough as there will be cars running everything from 4.25 seconds down to 1.67 and everything in between. You will find bracket racing action is going to be sooooooooo close, with dial-ins, that trying to pair up cars that are "close" will be tough. It's been brought up at our track before, but with no success because the guy at the "lower end" of the index will have a tough time of it. Plus, if the number of cars show up that I'm thinking will, we're going to have one full day of racing. If time permits, we can have grudge matches. That's typically what we do after racing is over. Guys start the smack talk and next thing you know, they're at the line! Plus, it's tough when you have people racing in Bracket and they want to make additional runs. They would be getting additional timeslips that might help them forcast their time for the next round of racing. Another issue is trying to perform in between rounds maintenance on your car, just for Bracket or Extreme. There's going to be a lot of battery charging going on and you don't want to hurt your batteries by charging and running them too much. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*That's COOL!*

I am going to contact management today to find out about using VHT or anything else. Once people start moving around a little later.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thought I would add this too.*

*Come Early if you want to set up some and shake hands.

Track 21 
4815 Hwy 6 North 
Houston, Texas 77084

Located on Hwy 6 between West Little York and 
Clay Road. *


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking about it today and have changed my mind about racing heads up anyway. I have a 20 turn machine wound mod I think would be perfect in my car for bracket racing.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No Fair Planning a Strategy to Win*



Gary said:


> I was thinking about it today and have changed my mind about racing heads up anyway. I have a 20 turn machine wound mod I think would be perfect in my car for bracket racing.


Roll the timing back to zero degrees and it will click off the same E.T. time after time after time after time...:walkingsm 
//AC//


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I was thinking about it today and have changed my mind about racing heads up anyway. I have a 20 turn machine wound mod I think would be perfect in my car for bracket racing.


WHAT???????? No 20 turn machine wound mods in racing!!! (as in "there's no crying in baseball!)

8x4 Baby!!!

JK I will most likely pull the 19 turn hand wound out myself. Depending on traction of course


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

*Lights*

Do I need to bring an extra set of lights incase we get into the weee hours to set along track side?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> WHAT???????? No 20 turn machine wound mods in racing!!! (as in "there's no crying in baseball!)
> 
> 8x4 Baby!!!
> 
> JK I will most likely pull the 19 turn hand wound out myself. Depending on traction of course


We learned real quick about running a 8x4 on an unprepared surface huh? lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nitro Bandit said:


> Do I need to bring an extra set of lights incase we get into the weee hours to set along track side?


Thats probably a very good idea. The lot has lighting but who knows?

Looking forward to meeting ya bro!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Roll the timing back to zero degrees and it will click off the same E.T. time after time after time after time...:walkingsm
> //AC//


Ive heard that before AC and I never understood what they mean. What would the advantage of zero timing be over finding the most effecient timing possible? What I mean is, no two motors are ever the same and when you add in other variances like magnet position, brush hood alignment and uncertanties in the actual timing marks, I think just setting the timing to zero can be pretty far off from the optimum settings. Maybe Bigmax can help us here since he is one of the best motor tuners around. Better than me and Im good!  And he has a dyno! 

This is my secret and I wish I still had my T30, but I hope after 13 years I think I can still tune a motor by feel and my ear. Allthough all those years can be tossed out the window since were not running offroad but this is my plan. For bracket racing I assume you would want the lowest amp draw possible under a load. That saves the comm and the brushes and creates less heat than a motor thats set up "Hot". That should create consistancy not only from run to run but also during the run. Thats gonna be real tuff to do without a dyno or even a way to read amp draw so Im going to go by feel.

My plan: Cut the comm. While breaking in the motor with a fan and the end bell loose enough to rotate it at 2v, Ill break it in for a few minutes at the highest RPM I find at that timing. Then Ill try maybe 4v and play with the brush springs by adding or taking away spring force to the brushes and see what happenes. Its pretty well known that stronger springs adds torque, but also adds to a higher amp draw which may not be a good idea for bracket racing. In heads up, yes!

After I tweek the springs like I want, then I go back to the timing and Ill be looking for the most RPMs, (Maybe) and the least amount of "Jerkiness" in the motor. Then Ill tweak the springs one more time. This is really hard to explain via a keyboard and I probably shouldnt of tried. LOL Its a touchy feely thing the way I tune motors and really hard to explain, but the proof is in the pudding. Youll never see me or Bigmax with slow motors. There is no majic in numbers or anything set in stone IMO. Its all feel!!!

Edit: Somebody stold my trick I used to do to stock motor brushes for offroad. LOL


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll load the extra lights up just incase.
Looking forward to meeting everyone out there.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*You are way off!*

Let me put my 2cents in. Don't worry about the motor. Just make sure your getting all you can from it. It is advisable to make sure the brushes are seated. Why, because each run after it is turned and new brushes in. It get's better/faster each time. Hence my final run at Lightspeed Raceway. My fastest run of the day.

Just make sure your running straight and true each time during practice. Then when setting up for qualifying and eliminations make sure your going to the line each and every time with the battery pack charged to the same voltage. This will result in the consistent runs. Consistency is the trick. Then its Reaction and ALOT OF LUCK!!!

So go out there and *PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!!*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Let me put my 2cents in. Don't worry about the motor. Just make sure your getting all you can from it. It is advisable to make sure the brushes are seated. Why, because each run after it is turned and new brushes in. It get's better/faster each time. Hence my final run at Lightspeed Raceway. My fastest run of the day.
> 
> Just make sure your running straight and true each time during practice. Then when setting up for qualifying and eliminations make sure your going to the line each and every time with the battery pack charged to the same voltage. This will result in the consistent runs. Consistency is the trick. Then its Reaction and ALOT OF LUCK!!!
> 
> So go out there and *PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!!*


Thats the way we are here in Texas! We share information in hopes everyone has a ton-o-fun!

BTW Biggy. After I win Ill show you my set up! :slimer:


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I thought I already New your Setup.*

It's Called New Car, New Motor , New Batteries, New charger, New Radio. Am I missing anything? :rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> It's Called New Car, New Motor , New Batteries, New charger, New Radio. Am I missing anything? :rotfl:


Yup, you missed something bro! You brought home the hardware from San Antonio and that makes you our target! :spineyes:

*Lets Race!!!*


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

An a good size Target at that. :rotfl:

As soon as I figure how that happened I will share that too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> An a good size Target at that. :rotfl:
> 
> As soon as I figure how that happened I will share that too.


Not that I would ever admit this in public Lyn, but your a pretty dang good driver and tuner! Just ask CJ! :slimer:

What did you find out today after calling me?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*New Info.*

Stopped by Track21 to talk with management about DHT or other traction compounds. Not a problem.

When I pulled up right in the area we used our last time was a full fledged Carnival going on. Word is they paid for the use of the parking lot. Should be out by Monday. T21 didn't know for sure due to owner booking the deal. Mineke(sp) heard that Sunday was their last day there. Rain might extend their stay unless they have other schedules whick we kinda figure they did.

Anyway, The parking lot is huge enough for all of us. All we need to do is take up the unused part. No problem. Next week will tell. Let's all do a SUN DANCE!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Stopped by Track21 to talk with management about DHT or other traction compounds. Not a problem.


Sweetness! Area21 ROCKS! 

Lets get a game plan on. Heres my "Off the wall first idea". For those who can make it out Saturday and want to help, bring brooms and a leaf blower. Lets prep the strip as well as we can well in advance. I dunno where the VHT is coming from, but since Slash asked, I have a feeling. 

AC, we need your direction here.

Sunday morning: Ill take the morning shift. I can be there for the set up and I can get there whenever yall want. 4:00 am is fine with me but where I stand down is late evenings since I get up early. Tear down is up to yall!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*I got sticky !!!!!*

Yeah Gary, I'll provide the VHT.....and it will be VHT. We need the stickiness it provides. Not like the VP Lane Choice product. That's okay after you've dumped 20+ gallons on your track! VHT is instant traction in a bottle!

Kip


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*That Be Cool With Me.*

I'm making that day a day off for nothing but DRAG RACING!!! It will take me doing nothing but 24-7 of real estate up to then but ain't no thang!

Shut down is something I think I can help with. 4:00 is not! :birthday2 ON DUDE!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I can help Saturday evening and Sunday morning and tear down. But not at 4am. I am not sure 4am really exists. Kinda like that tree falling in the woods thingy. Except maybe for fishing!


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

New 11 turn on it's way. Should be ready for the weekend racing. This should be an interesting race. I can't wait to see the fast cars. This motor should do me good for some 2 -3 sec bracket runs.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

slash said:


> Yeah Gary, I'll provide the VHT.....and it will be VHT. We need the stickiness it provides. Not like the VP Lane Choice product. That's okay after you've dumped 20+ gallons on your track! VHT is instant traction in a bottle!
> 
> Kip


Excellent bro! The surface will be pretty slick without. Now I can re-evaulate my motor choice.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Landcruiser said:


> New 11 turn on it's way. Should be ready for the weekend racing. This should be an interesting race. I can't wait to see the fast cars. This motor should do me good for some 2 -3 sec bracket runs.


That should be an excellent choice for a motor. Not stupid fast like DD3 and I were running last time. lol

We need a video camera guys. This is history!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Wheelie Bar inspection !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Get those wheelie bars checked out! You'll be dragging bumpers all the way down the 132! Fast cars will abound! 4 nitro belching, flame spitting, Top Fuelers at last check! No idea on Top Fuel electric from Dallas. Fingers are crossed, though!

Here's a peek at the 1st place trophy. (Keep dreaming, Biggie!:tongue: )


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Heeeeeeey!!!!!!*

IT COULD HAPPEN!!!!!

Can I at least touch it?


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Sure....*

Yeah, go ahead. Touch it. Just make sure you clean your computer screen afterwards!

That's 2 1/2 feet of trophy! Everybody needs to make sure they've left enough room for the trip home!


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

That's going to look good sitting next to my other one. :wink:


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Really?!?!?!?!*

I don't remember you buying one of these trophies? What did it set you back?:tongue:


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep*

Nitro Bandit and I think alike. Can't beat em Buy one!!!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Excellent bro! The surface will be pretty slick without. Now I can re-evaulate my motor choice.


I will most certainly try the 8x4. With the 11x1 in the box just in case.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nitro Bandit said:


> I'll load the extra lights up just incase.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone out there.


Hey Nitro Bandit,
If you're bringing your generator can I get a 115vac drop?
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*It's going to be a*

Run what I brung. keeping what got me there. They have been running pretty consistant. A 10 x 10 popup too. Our last T&T out in the sun had me going home all red faced. Thought my wife was going to put me in the hospital for high blood pressure. Couldn't tell her it was from DRAG RACING!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

Sure you can AC. Herny is riding with up to H-Town and we are going to use his generator.

Slash- I should have said that will look good sitting next to the 2nd place trophy that almost looks like the 1st place trophy. 

Thats right BigMax can't win it, then buy it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats a trophy? Looks like a monument to me. :spineyes:


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Call me, AC.......*

Hey AC. I need you to either email me or call me. We may need to adjust the November date. That is, if you want to hold the HAMDRL Texas Twister Points Series finals at the Oreilly Auto Parts Autorama in front of hundreds of gearheads & rodders at the George R. Brown Convention Center. We're finalizing our deal here in San Antonio for the 08' season and we were able to convince event promoters and sponsors to give us space to hold a 3 day race event at their Houston stop this November. Indoor RC drag racing! Cool.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Call out to Slash...*



slash said:


> Hey AC. I need you to either email me or call me. We may need to adjust the November date. That is, if you want to hold the HAMDRL Texas Twister Points Series finals at the Oreilly Auto Parts Autorama in front of hundreds of gearheads & rodders at the George R. Brown Convention Center. We're finalizing our deal here in San Antonio for the 08' season and we were able to convince event promoters and sponsors to give us space to hold a 3 day race event at their Houston stop this November. Indoor RC drag racing! Cool.


Slash, thanks for taking time out of your busy schedule for my phone call.
HEY GUYS, we really need to get together in a sit down. There are many developing opportunities for HAMDRL as a club. It will take our collective expertise and 'git ur dun' mentality to accomplish what is ahead of us. SAMDRL is taking the lead in providing us the opportunity to excel as an RC drag racing club and promote Houston as a premier RC drag racing location.

If you've ever had a hankerin to do big-time racing, combined WITH club racing this is the chance. Oh, yea, and have fun too...2CR...
//AC//


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

How about tomorrow? Looks like rain and a carnival in the way. Maybe for lunch somewhere?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Lets focus on this first event guys. We have alot of details yet to be worked out and our future depends on how well this first event comes off. 

Suggestions?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

How about tomorrow? Looks like rain and a carnival in the way. Maybe for lunch somewhere? We can discuss the schedule for next weeks event.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Works for me*



ddcarter3 said:


> How about tomorrow? Looks like rain and a carnival in the way. Maybe for lunch somewhere? We can discuss the schedule for next weeks event.


Today works for me. Just need to know the EEI.
After talking with Slash, there is information we all need to discuss and make long-range decisions on. Overall, it will impact on the 28th's event; but will not affect the event.
I want to get out today anyway and check out HOW the carnival is set up on the hardstand. I am hoping they haven't driven pegs into the asphalt surface where we plan to race. I am also concerned about environmental remains after they depart, e.g., fuel on the ground, etc. Also, I am hoping we don't trail in right after them. I don't want Track 21 thinking we left the area trashed out after a race. We sure don't have the people to police up trash after a carnival's departure prior to holding our event. Your thoughts?
//AC//


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flyers to LHS*

Thanks, BigMax, for bringing the flyers by Thursday. I got one to Larry's Hobbies Friday morning, and one to M&M on Friday afternoon. Both Terry at Larry's and Mier (sp?) at M&M posted our flyer.
I'm going to take one by the Harley dealership on 290 vic. FM1960 next week. They display their old drag bike. May be some interest there.
//AC//


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: Biff's Post #26 this thread*

Hey Biff,
Good stuff. More substance than what I posted. May I suggest you cut and paste that to the _Drag Racing science and tech talk_ thread? Need to capture and retain this as a motor tuning aid.
//AC//


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

FYI......I was out in the Tomball area yesterday and say a billboard as you are leaving 249 and 2920 that was an advertisement (brand new) for Track 21! If they are doing that all over town that is kind of like FREE advertisement for the drag racing that we are setting up there! Just thought I'd give ya'll a heads up!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Whew!*

Out 11 hours yesterday with clients. Going to be with them for a lesser time today due to their needing to be at the airport at 2:00.

Track 21's guys told me that the carnival is responsible for cleaning the parking lot before they leave. Time will tell. We can do some picking up as the day goes by when time alows too.

Right now lets all start doing a sun dance. No sun is for the fish.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Notice this parking lot track. I like the way they set it up.

http://www.rcdragvids.com/florence6-25-05.html


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Uh??*

Where do you go once you go there?

Missed any RC this weekend but if my effort works, I will be a happy Realtor!

Thank you again Biff!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Where do you go once you go there?
> 
> Missed any RC this weekend but if my effort works, I will be a happy Realtor!
> 
> Thank you again Biff!


Went good? 

Click on
"Collection"


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Went Real GOOD!*

Won't know anything until we hear back from the Listing agent.

Nice, Nice folks!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Update for the 28th...*

Hey kids! Getting excited! Henry busted out several .402 & .403 lights today during our test & tune! Look out! Hope he didn't used them all up today!

Big news! The Dallas gang called this evening and said they will be there for the 28th race, too! Getting bigger and bigger! Me likey!

Kip


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

where is the race going to be located at??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

slash said:


> Hey kids! Getting excited! Henry busted out several .402 & .403 lights today during our test & tune! Look out! Hope he didn't used them all up today!
> 
> Big news! The Dallas gang called this evening and said they will be there for the 28th race, too! Getting bigger and bigger! Me likey!
> 
> Kip


Awsome!  When do you think youll arrive? My plan is to get there about 6:00 am unless youll be there earlier. Ill pick up some "Caution" tape from Home Depot and mark off our area. (We can deduct the cost of the tape from my entry). Then Ill start sweeping and cover any cracks with duct tape. Then Ill help with the set up of the timing system.

My car is ready. I wnet through every screw in that dang thing. Im shooting for 2.4s.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bbond919 said:


> where is the race going to be located at??


On Highway 6 between Clay road and West Little York. Therea a huge parking lot where I guess its an old K-Mart used to be. Now its a go kart track called Area 21.

BTW. You can race! In bracket racing you can run anything. Even offroaders.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And if you wanted a "Drag Purpose car" but dont want to spend alot of money, I would highly recommend the GMS Drag Spec Car. Thats what Im running. I added the upgrade kit and still had it delivered to my door at about $161.

http://www.grandmotorsports.com/otherdrag.asp


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Time, time, time........*

Hey Gary. I'm planning on getting there at 6:00. The Dallas group will be getting there on Saturday evening. They'll be in a motorhome. Get ready. You're about to see the fastest cars around! Anthony, Willis, Piper, Josh, Mike and the rest of the gang, are awesome! They build fast machines! Fastest electric cars you'll see, promise! Extreme class is going to be just that! Sorry H-town guys, they run Bracket, too! You're not off the hook! But hey, this is drag racing. You don't run it on paper! Up do it on the track! And anything is possible on the track!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

slash said:


> Hey Gary. I'm planning on getting there at 6:00. The Dallas group will be getting there on Saturday evening. They'll be in a motorhome. Get ready. You're about to see the fastest cars around! Anthony, Willis, Piper, Josh, Mike and the rest of the gang, are awesome! They build fast machines! Fastest electric cars you'll see, promise! Extreme class is going to be just that! Sorry H-town guys, they run Bracket, too! You're not off the hook! But hey, this is drag racing. You don't run it on paper! Up do it on the track! And anything is possible on the track!


If the D-Town guys plan on camping at the track, we will be racing on the North East corner of the lot right behind the Booger King. Restrooms, food and everything needed shouldnt be a problem at all.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I'm in for Sat and Sun*

Hey all,
I'll be there to help with prelim prep on Sat. Sun I'll be there at 6:00a.m.
Great news DFW is coming down! Yea they go serious fast! With them coming in I'm estimating the car count at 20-30.
Biff, hang onto your receipt for the caution tape. D3 can reimburse you from the HAMDRL treasury or hang onto it until we can. It's important to capture all these 'extra' expenses so we can budget for them at future events.
So, Henry's cutting some .403 lights? Why am I not suprised? And Nitro Bandit's bringing his back-up trophy? This is gonna be the mother of all Houston RC drag races.
Weather forecast is looking good too. 60-65 degF and sunny sky. The least we could do for our incoming 'guests'.
Biggie, I still owe you that set-up attachment Slash sent me. I'll Email it tomorrow. I spent all afternoon on the cell with Dell Support, so I was on the "bad" computer; not this "good" one. They're sending out a Tech to install a new mother board on the other one.
//AC//


----------



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

hey all
i was just flipping thru the sites and came across this and thought i would let everyone know its out there
[email protected] or phone 317-852-3708 and I will send you a list. List is to long for posting. 
Thanks

BTW a complete Port-A-Tree timing system is for sale.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Good ole Joe K !!!!!*

Yeah. That's the "Insta-Track" I told y'all about a few months ago. Port-A-Tree timing system (like mine) with 2 printers (I think), P.A. system and sideboards. Basically everything you'd need for a race track, excluding drivers and traction compound! Everything works. They just lost racers and never recovered. It's a shame, too. Great people in Indy. Joe and Hank and all the gang. Plus, Joe is starting to get up there in age ( no offense!) and it's starting to get tough on him, setting up the track and all. I think Joe would perfer to just race and have fun, but there's no one to push the buttons! Dang catch 22!

The rides Joe's selling are top notch, too. He'll do ya right. He knows how to build horsepower!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The system I've been eyeball slash is the Track Mate.

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=16&cat=%3Cimg+src%3D%22images%2Fimages%5Fheader%2Farrow%5Fred2%2Egif%22++border%3D%220%22%3EDrag+Racing+Timing

The second one package "A" for $1520. Yea or nay?


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Humm.....*

The Trackmate system will work, as the gang in California uses it, but, you will not get incremental readings (6 foot and 1/2 track sensors, something very useful and important when tuning a race car) with that particular system and you'll have to purchase a separate timeslip printer and everything runs off a computer that you have to supply. I haven't had any experience with the Trackmate system but I can get you in touch with the NCDA group (http://www.ncdaracing.com/). They are using the DP3000 C and like it, but it has all the bells and whistles. They had to provide a PC and printer, though. You can email Jeff Key from that organization at jeffrey.key@sbcglobal.net. He's mentioned in the past about a delay from when you start the race to when the tree actually drops. That may or may not be an issue. Hope this helps. Probably not!:help: I can tell you all about the Port-A-Tree system. Give Jeff a holler. He'll be glad to assist you with any questions. Tell him I referred ya. He'll be nicer to ya!:rotfl: Naw, he's a great guy.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks slash. The issue will be the cost. Just trying to think ahead a little and my main concern is to keep this momentum going as well as it is right now. At this time were not established well enough to go full bore forward but at the same time we need to try and get at least a bare bone system so we can hold races. Im waiting on a bonus check from work and I would pick "Something" up but dont want to hang my arse out to dry. I need to stay under 2k providing interest keeps up.

T&Ts have ran their course and in order to keep the interest up, we will need something with lights and gives ET and speed. A system that can be added onto later would be the smart choice I think.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh BTW. My good friend Danny at THRC has posted our flyer and some sweet pics!

http://p206.ezboard.com/fteamhoustonradiocontrolfrm9.showMessage?topicID=242.topic


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I still have my THRC Tee*



Gary said:


> Oh BTW. My good friend Danny at THRC has posted our flyer and some sweet pics!
> 
> http://p206.ezboard.com/fteamhoustonradiocontrolfrm9.showMessage?topicID=242.topic


Hey Biff,
Be this Danny Finley? If so, be sure to tell him I said a big hello. I don't think I've ever met anyone as driven as him to excel. 1/8scale buggy was his passion when I raced with THRC.
Oh! And a big thanks for his support too!
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Hey Biff,
> Be this Danny Finley? If so, be sure to tell him I said a big hello. I don't think I've ever met anyone as driven as him to excel. 1/8scale buggy was his passion when I raced with THRC.
> Oh! And a big thanks for his support too!
> //AC//


Yes sir! He's a good man and I race Minis' with him all the time.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*The Dan-man is a fine-man .......*

Good deal with the posting over there. Very nice. Thank you Mr. Finley. Yeah Biff, I hear ya on the cost of timing equipment. It would be nice if someone offered up a system that was totally expandable. Pick a tree that you can afford. If you already have a PC or laptop, just add sensors. Add more sensors later. I just don't know enough on the TrackMate system to steer you one way or the other, except for the fact that California is using their stuff. I think the timing equipment is the major stumbling point for a lot of drag racing organizations that are getting started. Here's some math...In 5 months, if you had 10 racers paying 10 bucks a week for 20 weeks, you'd have 2000.00. If you had more racers, the fund would be accomplished that much quicker. Now for the nifty part. Getting other types of racers involved, i.e.-monster truck guys, sedan racers, mini racers, dirt guys, everybody. It's important to have a strong core within your organization. Once that's established, its a matter of padding that core with racers, be it a one time basher or a newbie that gets hooked and turns out to be the next Don Garlits of RC drag racing. You have a great core in place and I can't wait to meet everyone. I'm extremely excited for the Houston Area Model Drag Racing League and its future. A future that's in great hands and I'm proud to be able to help out in any way possible. I look forward to the day that I can load up my truck, drive to Houston and play with everybody else, not having to worry about running the races!!!!!!!! Keep it up my brothers! Sunday's almost here! Thanks for the awesome weather forecast, too!

Kip

P.S. - Be sure to tell the hobby stores to have their banners out there at the track. *Lots of pictures will be taken and put on the web in numerous locations*. *Lots of free publicity*! You never know, one of these smart hobby shops might jump on the bandwagon and buy a system. A system the club can then purchase from the hobby shop while using it on a weekly basis, providing system maintenance and a little money each month!!! (plus parts purchases from said hobby shop, since you'll be racing so much and need parts that otherwise would be sitting on their shelves until a system were purchased!) I think it's called scratch my ....back? or something like that!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Slash, your posts are very inspirational! 

Is there any way to do heads up racing without having an actuall full-on drag car. Like with MT's or something? Bracket racing just doesn't get my pulse going, but the price of a full-on setup pretty much gives me cardiac arrest. I've been thinking about it, but it always seems to come back to the fact that the only way to keep it affordable is to race bracket. Any thought on that?


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Bracket Really Rocks......*

Bracket is actually a tougher class to compete in than you might imagine. You have to maintain your cars consistency as well as your reaction times. It's rough. Are you going to come out and play this weekend? Love to meet ya and bang brain-cells!

The tricky thing about running any kind of heads-up class is making sure everything is even. If you have two exact makes of car with exact batteries and same motor, you can run heads-up. But, that's in a perfect world! Here on earth, we have numerous motor manufacturers, tons of cars, both production and homebuilt and a ton of choices in batteries and configurations. You'll have to set specs. If you can set a weight for the cars, that's a start. Then size, number and types of batteries need to be addressed. The toughest one will be the motors.
We used to run a 6-cell Pro Stock class way back in the day. It was our only spec class, other than Top Fuel. You were allowed to run 6-4800 cells and up to a 10X2 mod motor ($60 limit, I think). We set a weight limit (which I can't remember) and were off. We built this class to keep cost down. It did not last very long, but at least we got to try it. I had several drivers come up to me and state that they wanted to run a heads-up class, so we all agreed on the specs and ran with it. That's a pretty tough class, as you're trying to squeeze out the absolute last bit of performance from the batteries, motor and chassis, all the while keeping cost down. You spent a lot of time looking over everything and playing with brush design, tire compounds and sizes, etc. Also, it's more work for the staff running the races, as they have to inspect the cars and determine that all entrants are equal. There was always someone who was looking to push the spec envelope and try something different. Once something out of the ordinary was discovered, it was written into the rules. You have to be very specific on everything. I thought about doing a motor purchase program. That way, if someone was always dominating, after the race, the slowest qualified person had the option of buying the motor from the fastest qualifier. That way, someone would not go out and buy a super-duper, hot wind armature and stick it in a $60 can. We never got to that point, as interest dropped of and the class sort of disappeared. The option is always there to bring it back. It's just up to the racers and what they want to run.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RODS Spec Class*

Good info on establishing a Spec Class Slash. Copy and keep that post in the HAMDRL file I will.

RODS tried a Spec Class last season. As I recall, the competitor bought the spec motor first race and turned it in at the end of the race. Next race, competitors drew their motor from the bucket and raced with what they got. Not sure how much succes they had with the class, or if they offer it again this year. Haven't been to their site to look at the 2007 classes and rules. There are myriad drawbacks to that spec class too.

The only way I see having a successful heads-up "spec" class is to run on a breakout index. Then, again, you're back to square one trying to determine a break-out index that works for the most cars. I am sceptical a "floating index" will work. That's a headache for racers to tune for, and a headache for T&S.
Bottom Line - Bracket Class remains the best all-around option. Seems like the more I run bracket the harder it gets...its a tough class to win in.
//AC//


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Just a heads up for you drag racer types. Feb 3 is the Pro Mod Shootout at Houston Raceway Park. Big payouts so all the big boys will be there. I'll see if I can find the flyer again and will post it here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> The only way I see having a successful heads-up "spec" class is to run on a breakout index. Then, again, you're back to square one trying to determine a break-out index that works for the most cars.
> //AC//


Down the road, lets give this a try!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Slash, your posts are very inspirational!
> 
> Is there any way to do heads up racing without having an actuall full-on drag car. Like with MT's or something? Bracket racing just doesn't get my pulse going, but the price of a full-on setup pretty much gives me cardiac arrest. I've been thinking about it, but it always seems to come back to the fact that the only way to keep it affordable is to race bracket. Any thought on that?


Come out Sunday and see for yourself whats going on. Youll be surprised! 

Weve never met but Im sure you know Bigmax well. Ever notice how helpfull and upbeat he is? That come from many years of experiance in RC car racing and knowing what it takes to grow the hobby. I know this because weve talked about it once or twice before. LOL! (Mongo will get a laugh out of that)

We wont turn anyone away. If you have an RC car, we can fit you in. If you want to run M/Ts, we can do that. We can figure something out. The way I see it is, if we many guys wanting to race but were not sure where to put them, thats a good problem to have!

A "BAD" problem is when no one shows up, or cares!

Oh btw. A full on drag car can be done for alot less than an M/T. I know how!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Justin*

Anything runs in Bracket. That's the beauty of it all. You've been to one of our first T&Ts and that was your only time. We have it more together now so bring out your GT and PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Anything runs in Bracket. That's the beauty of it all. You've been to one of our first T&Ts and that was your only time. We have it more together now so bring out your GT and PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!!


OK! I remember him now and we HAVE met! I gave him some tires, er....

Old age creeping in and the memory is inevitable. lol


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Huh?*

What's the subject??????????


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Avatars*

Hey Biff,
WHERE are you getting all the too cool drag racing action avatars?

O.K., Mongo. You can weigh in too and rap me on the head (hey, McFly...hello...) and tell me how easy it is to do avatars...:biggrin:

//AC//


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> Anything runs in Bracket. That's the beauty of it all. You've been to one of our first T&Ts and that was your only time. We have it more together now so bring out your GT and PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!!


Gary and Slash, we have met! LOL, I guess I'm not very impressionable. I was at the first T&T. Gary, you hooked me up with the tires and wheels remember, still got them, just waitnig for the rite time to burn the rubber off 'em. Gary you even let me drive your car! I can still feel that fesh M11 in hands. LOL. Don't feel bad guy's, I am bad about remembering names and faces too, especially when it comes to forums.

I see your points about running a class like that. I guess it would just be too time consuming and hard to regulate.

I really want to come out this weekend, but I don't know if it's going to be possible. I am going to try to make it out, even if it's just to watch for a little while.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> OK! I remember him now and we HAVE met! I gave him some tires, er....
> 
> Old age creeping in and the memory is inevitable. lol


LOL, yup. I take too long to type.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I remember you*



justinspeed79 said:


> Gary and Slash, we have met! LOL, I guess I'm not very impressionable. I was at the first T&T. Gary, you hooked me up with the tires and wheels remember, still got them, just waitnig for the rite time to burn the rubber off 'em. Gary you even let me drive your car! I can still feel that fesh M11 in hands. LOL. Don't feel bad guy's, I am bad about remembering names and faces too, especially when it comes to forums.
> 
> I see your points about running a class like that. I guess it would just be too time consuming and hard to regulate.
> 
> I really want to come out this weekend, but I don't know if it's going to be possible. I am going to try to make it out, even if it's just to watch for a little while.


Sure, your dad was with you that day. You got a front suspension allen from me. We talked about a racer from Victoria bringing up his 2speed nitro buggy conversion at the prior T&T. You were very interested in that.
Hope you can make it. If not this time, then next event. There's cool beans stuff in store for Houston drag racers.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Lets race!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Hey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WHAT'S UP JUSTIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Brain just kicked in):redface:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Gary and Slash, we have met! LOL, I guess I'm not very impressionable. I was at the first T&T. Gary, you hooked me up with the tires and wheels remember, still got them, just waitnig for the rite time to burn the rubber off 'em. Gary you even let me drive your car! I can still feel that fesh M11 in hands. LOL. Don't feel bad guy's, I am bad about remembering names and faces too, especially when it comes to forums.
> 
> I see your points about running a class like that. I guess it would just be too time consuming and hard to regulate.
> 
> I really want to come out this weekend, but I don't know if it's going to be possible. I am going to try to make it out, even if it's just to watch for a little while.


I have an idea for a "Loaner Car". More news to follow soon.


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey guys whats up? Just got back from Dallas. My direct drive car will be ready to go this weekend. Found and sloved the problem.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nitro Bandit said:


> Hey guys whats up? Just got back from Dallas. My direct drive car will be ready to go this weekend. Found and sloved the problem.


You ready for Houston?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary....would that be Double A Fuel Altered Anglia????
Now, those guys are completley nuts!!!! I saw one do a 360 at half track in Bakersfield. The guy got out of his car stoked...You don't see that every day
David


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Huh?*

Hey Nitro. Yeah, it's always good when you "slove" your problems! Remember, no *t*rinking at the *d*rack!:tongue:


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Biff, love the Anglia in the avatar. My father in law actually has a '48 4dr Anglia sitting in the backyard as a "some day" project. Only about 50 of those buggers ever made. Bet it would be just a tad more stable than the 2dr's were, lol.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anglia's can't go straight...*



mongo88 said:


> Biff, love the Anglia in the avatar. My father in law actually has a '48 4dr Anglia sitting in the backyard as a "some day" project. Only about 50 of those buggers ever made. Bet it would be just a tad more stable than the 2dr's were, lol.


...at least I've never seen one that could! :wink: I still can't understand why someone out there hasn't pulled one in 1/10 Lexan for us RC drag racers. I'd definitely have to think about building "doorslammer" then.

Yo, Mongo, a 4-door Anglia would be great. You could take passengers along.
//AC//


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HEY GUYS AND GALS-Check this out!*

Link to a series:

http://www.***********/forums/showthread.php?p=177328&posted=1#post177328

//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I Went!*

I peed my pants!!!

Tears of joy! sad4sm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Biff, love the Anglia in the avatar. My father in law actually has a '48 4dr Anglia sitting in the backyard as a "some day" project. Only about 50 of those buggers ever made. Bet it would be just a tad more stable than the 2dr's were, lol.


My neighbor when I was growing up had two of em just sitting around. I wish I had one now! LOL

http://www.angliaobsolete.com/history.html


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I picked up a 1000' of caution tape to mark everything off. Weather is looking good but it will be pretty cool so dress in layers.

Houston, we have lift off!


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

What is the temp in Houston going to be on Sunday?


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nitro Bandit said:


> What is the temp in Houston going to be on Sunday?


53 deg. F. Mostly sunny. Temp will be cool. Racing will be hot.
//AC//


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

*53 Deg.*

53 deg. I guess I better bring the heater along also.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nitro Bandit said:


> 53 deg. I guess I better bring the heater along also.


Heater? Shucks, I'm diggin out the long johns the Army issued me. They let me keep 'em when I retired. They didn't want 'em back...

Don't forget to pack your car. Don't forget to pack Henry. Oh!, and bring your chassis anvil-I may need to borrow it.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im nervous allready and its only Friday! lol

I love this hobby!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

I could go to bed now and sleep until Sunday morning I'm so worn out from good stuff. Wife knows I'm there Sunday and 6:00 A.M. will not be a problem now.

Let's check and double check our hotrods and get ready for the INVASION of San Antonio and Dallas!!!!!

Houston Pro teams are good but HAMDRL will KICK SOME SA AND BD HINEY!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I could go to bed now and sleep until Sunday morning I'm so worn out from good stuff. Wife knows I'm there Sunday and 6:00 A.M. will not be a problem now.
> 
> Let's check and double check our hotrods and get ready for the INVASION of San Antonio and Dallas!!!!!
> 
> Houston Pro teams are good but HAMDRL will KICK SOME SA AND BD HINEY!!!!


Hotrod ready? Check!

Nervous and feeling fast? Check!

Skeered? Never! 

The only reason I would lose is because of my driving. When Im nervous in advance of a race, thats a good sign.

I pity da fool!


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

Can't wait to meet everyone on Sunday. I should be there around 8:30 / 9:30.

Need to stop at Schobles for breakfast first.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Nitro Bandit said:


> Need to stop at Schobles for breakfast first.


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!! Schobles!!!! Breakfast!!!! Road trip!!!!!!

LOL!

PD2


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Fooooooooooooooodd.............*

It's gonna be iHop for me. I don't think Schobles will be open when we hit Colombus. Trailer is loaded. We're pulling out for the display right now. Luckily, it will be a "short" day today. Early bedtime this evening. Long day tomorrow but boy will it be a hoot!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

slash said:


> It's gonna be iHop for me. I don't think Schobles will be open when we hit Colombus. Trailer is loaded. We're pulling out for the display right now. Luckily, it will be a "short" day today. Early bedtime this evening. Long day tomorrow but boy will it be a hoot!


Hey Slash,
Have fun with the Pinewood Derby kids. You and Moo drive careful. See you tomorrow.

All,
I got butterflies getting ready for Sunday's race. This is gonna be fun. Weather forecast for Sunday is holding at: Clear, 55 deg F.

I Emailed two HAMDRL RACER INFORMATION PAPERs (HRIP) to Slash and the HAMDRL Team Leaders. I am requesting Slash post them at the timing trailer for your viewing.

HRIP No. 1-Points System
HRIP No. 2-Class Structure

The HAMDRL points system is new to the SAMDRL and DFW gang; SAMDRL Classes and Rules apply for all four Texas Twister Series Events.

Thanks, see you alls at the race.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*It's Hitting Me BIG TIME!!!*

Stopped by our Drag site several times this week and this morning I wanted to sleep in but all I did was lay there thinking about all this!

Sky is suppose to clear this afternoon. I am meeting with a couple to discuss financing a home for them then I will call Biff, AC and Carter to see where we're at for marking off the site. Up at 5:00 A.M. in the morning and At Track 21 by 6:00 A.M. Then wait with FIERCE ANTICIPATION TO *PULL THE LEEEEEVER!!!!*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dont have X Cel so I couldnt open the spreadsheet AC. But the HRIPs look great!

Biggy, are we still on "Plan B" ?


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gary said:


> I dont have X Cel so I couldnt open the spreadsheet AC. But the HRIPs look great!
> 
> Biggy, are we still on "Plan B" ?


Biff, when are you going to tape off? I'll be there. I want to check out the run site anyway.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Biff, when are you going to tape off? I'll be there. I want to check out the run site anyway.
> //AC//


Biggy wanted to do it today but I cant make it. I think that it would be easier to do early in the morning when theres no traffic and we have plenty of room anyway. Ill be there before 6:00 am. I can be there earlier if anyone wants to.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gary said:


> Biggy wanted to do it today but I cant make it. I think that it would be easier to do early in the morning when theres no traffic and we have plenty of room anyway. Ill be there before 6:00 am. I can be there earlier if anyone wants to.


O.K. Biff. I'm leaving the house at 6:00am tomorrow morning. ETA on-site is 6:20-6:30am. I'm bringing a shop broom and a leaf blower.

I'm going to meet Biggie this afternoon and eyeball Plan B. From what he says, its more than adequate. Anybody heard what time the DFW gang is rolling in with its' RV?

Oh, and I got the track dimension image to print off that Slash Emailed us. Went into its properties and changed it to open with MS Office Picture Manager instead of shimgvw. I'll bring along a copy.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Biggy is gonna stop by and pick up the caution tape after 3:00 pm. I have to stay home today. Im selling my old Ford and I sure need the cash. lol


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gary said:


> Biggy is gonna stop by and pick up the caution tape after 3:00 pm. I have to stay home today. Im selling my old Ford and I sure need the cash. lol


Uh Oh! I sense a Top Fuel Electric Rail a'comin...
Hope you sell that old Ford. 
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Uh Oh! I sense a Top Fuel Electric Rail a'comin...
> Hope you sell that old Ford.
> //AC//


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trailer Queen*

Biggie was by Thursday afternoon to drop off the track dimensions verbage.

While he was here, he got a look-see at the electric Rustler street rod going together in the shop. Like, all these parts are left over from when the Rusty ran Bracket Drags. Anyway, Biggie says, "You should build a trailer to haul the rail". Great idea, Biggie! It'll make a great HAMDRL display for the GRB/Autorama Series Race #4! It may even qualify to enter as a package in the car show if they have a RC catagory. Any ideas on trailers? G6 fiberglass floor with Aluminum square tubing sub frame? Oh, and yea, I gots enough TRX Rustler parts to build a swing arm axle with horizontal (?) shocks serving as sway arms/camber links. Figger on using an 1/8scale ball end and cup as the trailer hitch combo. Backing this rig into its pit stall should be great fun. :headknock Besides, if it don't run, show it!
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If anyone has a digital video camera, please bring it. Id like to show the 22,588 members of this forum the video. Its excellent promotional material.

Especially when I win! :slimer:


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

Battery's charged up (check)
Rail ready to go (check)
Truck loaded (check)
Extra parts (check)
Special bend of Nitro Fuel (CHECK)
Extra room made for trophy (check)
I'll see you guys around 9:30.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Oops! One thing you forgot !!!!!!*

Room for Henry (Forgot!)

...or is he your trophy!:tongue:


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

I Forgot about Henry. And NO he's not my trophy.

Hey I thought you would be in bed by now.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Opportunity.....*

That was such an easy poke, I just had to take it! I could not sleep if I let that slip by! Heading off to la-la land right now! You,too! Big, big day tomorrow!

Kip


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Heeeeeeeeey!!!!!*

WHO CAN SLEEP?!!!!!!

Out to the garage to start loading for a 6:00 A.M. Arrival at Tract 21.

If I forget anything I can always run home.

BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........*

Bringing the garage with me . Fuel, too, Nitro man!

Night, all!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Have fun boys! Hope its an awesome turn out! HAMDRL well definitely be well represented by you boys! GIT R DUN and as Biggie says, PUUULLLLL DA LLLEEEEEEEEEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------

